

Ask HN: Where could I find a co-founder that wants to change the world? - michaelabe

Hey HN,
I am sick of the "quick buck" people, and people who want quick apps that dont change anything in our lifes.
I am a front end developer/ui/ux designer with a very solid startup and a solid direction. We are bootstrapped and are already profitable. In order for me to move to the next level I need a very smart technical co-founder to help me solve some serious issues. This is not another game app, location game or group messaging, its actually something that if executed right has unlimited potential.
Please message me if you want to know more, I am just very tired of meeting people who are not really passionate about changing the world and just want a quick buck because of this mini bubble.
Hope this message in a bottle finds someone.
======
teaspoon
Here's my opinion as someone who's sometimes approached to be a technical
cofounder or early employee.

First, banish the phrase "change the world" from your vocabulary. I've never
heard it used in a meaningful, information-conveying sentence. And in being
appropriated in this century by a multitude of entrepreneurs who later
scrapped their projects in six-figure talent acquisitions, the phrase has
become _worse_ than meaningless. If your project is going to have a tangible
social benefit, don't say, "We're going to change the world"; say, "We're
going to effect <tangible social benefit>".

Second, reexamine the "passionate" vs. "quick buck" dichotomy you've
constructed. Almost everyone is passionate about something. When you look for
a cofounder, you're asking someone to be passionate about _your_ idea. If
that's so easy to do, why haven't you joined someone else's project already?

Lastly, congratulations on bootstrapping to profitability. If you're not
mentioning that early in your conversations with prospective cofounders, then
you ought to be. That you accomplished that on your own, to me, recommends you
very strongly.

~~~
michaelabe
Thank you for the feedback I agree, very good points. Yes I worked very hard
and failed way to many times, I realized you have to be a nutcase to start a
startup, I am just looking for another nutcase to help me out.

------
kovar
It is hard to change the world if you're not standing on a solid foundation. I
speak from some experience - I run an all volunteer organization that has
actively saved lives, and improved others. We're in a very quiet state because
I failed to build that foundation.

I regularly try to convince people who are new to emergency services that they
have to take care of themselves if they want to care for others. If you're on
shaky ground physically, emotionally, or financially then you're likely to
fail just when the person (community, group, client) that you're trying to
save (serve, help, support) depends on you the most.

------
CPops
Wanting to change the world is a great thing. If you're already profitable,
you're in a great position.

But please don't dismiss somebody for being a bit focused on how your business
will make money over the short or long-term. If a co-founder wants to join up
with you and doesn't ask you some really tough questions about your plans to
make real money, you shouldn't be happy about this: you should question his
experience, competence, and judgement.

Any decent developer has already been approached by many startups: most of
which claim to have ideas that change the world and most of which have no real
business plan and are destined to fail. Somebody who has been through this
before is likely going to grill you hard about money and I don't think there's
anything wrong with that.

~~~
michaelabe
Of course you are right a smart guy should drill and ask lots of questions
which I will be ready for. At this point were in a position that is solid, the
product (consumer side) got good traction and the direction revenue wise is
very solid (we generate 15K plus a month without trying to hard due to a small
team). I posted this message as a message in a bottle type thing in hopes some
magic happens. For me finding someone is worth more then raising a million
dollars which I am not looking for at all for now.

------
nandemo
You're creating a false dichotomy.

There are plenty of startups and small businesses that aren't set up to change
the world but aren't looking to make a quick buck due to a bubble either. Say,
a company making UI mockups or bingo cards. They're just small businesses
exploiting a niche market.

------
FirstHopSystems
I would like to know more.

I'm a server-stack guy looking for something to get into.

~~~
michaelabe
hey thank you for responding. email me at fffseek@gmail.com lets talk. we are
based in rails hope thats fine.

------
adlep
I am in a similar situation. Good luck to you.

